# ViP622 and overheating



## Huuuze (Sep 18, 2007)

I read a review where a ViP622 owner claimed that he had three 622s overheat on him simply because he had the unit stored in a cabinet with a glass door front.

I'm fairly concerned because I also have an enclosed cabinet as well that will house the 622 and I don't want to endure the same issue. 

Do you agree or disagree with the overheating statement? Does the unit run hot?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The unit does run hot but it depends on your cabinet if that will be a problem. There has been a lot of discussion on this forum about heat issues. You should be able to read a lot of comments if you use the search facility.

If there is not sufficient air flow in your cabinet, you can add a fan to resolve the issue.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you want to kill your 622, put it in a cabinet with low or poor ventilation.

I have mine setting out in the open WITH a small fan pulling the hot air out of the left side where the power supply is.

Even with the top of the case off the HDD gets almost too hot to touch without extra air flow - NOT A GOOD THING.


----------



## Huuuze (Sep 18, 2007)

A number of people are recommending the Targus Notebook Chill Mat. Does anyone here have actual experience with this device? Would it work in my situation?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

My personal opinion is that laptop coolers are a bandaid.

The proper airflow would be from right to left through the unit.

The motherboard on the 622 blocks most of the air flow from the bottom so the laptop cooler's effectiveness is limited.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Laptop coolers are a bandaid at best for the 622/722.

Proper airflow would be from right to left through the unit.

The motherboard blocks most airflow upward through the 622, limiting the effectiveness of laptop coolers.


----------



## Huuuze (Sep 18, 2007)

Does the device run hot when not in use?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

It definitely doesn't get cool when not in use but isn't as hot as when it is used. I have a small fan I got from Radio Shack that I mounted in the top of my new home made cabinet and it pulls air up through the shelves. This keeps it cooler than when I simply had my 622 sitting on top of my old entertainment center in the open.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

I was an early adopter so my unit has been in use for some time. It is in a minimally vented custom cabinet with glass doors and runs really hot. No fans or chill mats. I do open the glass dooors every night before I go to bed and leave them open until morning. It has worked without problems since it was installed.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the long thread on this issue, I'd suggest going through it and see if it helps you at all: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53431

As for me personally. I used to run a pair of 622's and my AVS in an enclosed cabinet but with the front always open. I had a couple of fans in the back blowing air out of the cabinet. This was ok, but my 622's still got pretty hot. I've since upgraded my 622s to 722s and also redid my venting. I have some fans now sucking air in from the back of the cabinet, at the height of my AVR (722's are on top of it), extra spacers for my 722 feet that add another half an inch or so of clearance, another fan that blows air from the back right corner of my 722's across them to the front left corner, another fan on the back lef corner blowing the hot exhaust air from the 722's forward, and finally a pair of fans in the top of the entertainment center sucking the hot air out of the top of the cabinet.

In this configuration if I leave the cabinet open nothing ever gets hot to the touch. With the cabinet closed the internal temp of the cabinet gets into the mid 80's IF everything is on and running. When everything is off it goes down to about 70 degrees. In my old configuration (nothing blowing air in or out) if I closed the door it could get to 100 degrees in no time.

Going from my old configuration with the door open all the time to the new configuration with door closed most of the time my average temp of my DVRs have dropped from the low 120's to around 108 - 110.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

Huuuze said:


> Does the device run hot when not in use?


Yes, it is ALWAYS in use. There is no way to turn it "off"....other then to remove the power plug!


----------



## Huuuze (Sep 18, 2007)

> Going from my old configuration with the door open all the time to the new configuration with door closed most of the time my average temp of my DVRs have dropped from the low 120's to around 108 - 110.


What is the highest acceptable average temperature? In other words, how hot can it get before I should worry about the unit overheating?


----------



## drm2869 (Nov 14, 2006)

Huuuze said:


> A number of people are recommending the Targus Notebook Chill Mat. Does anyone here have actual experience with this device? Would it work in my situation?


I have this exact thing. The Chill Mat works great. It lowered my avg. temp 15 degrees. I love it.
Dean


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a 120MM fan mounted on the back of my cabinet with glass doors with a soid state thermostat set at 80 degrees. The temp is now 78.5 degrees accourding to my wireless digital thermometer.


----------



## Huuuze (Sep 18, 2007)

fmcomputer said:


> I have a 120MM fan mounted on the back of my cabinet with glass doors with a soid state thermostat set at 80 degrees. The temp is now 78.5 degrees accourding to my wireless digital thermometer.


Is the fan noticeably loud? If not, which fan did you purchase?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Laptop coolers are a bandaid at best for the 622/722.
> 
> Proper airflow would be from right to left through the unit.
> 
> ...


Am I seeing double?:hurah: :hurah:


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

Huuuze said:


> A number of people are recommending the Targus Notebook Chill Mat. Does anyone here have actual experience with this device? Would it work in my situation?


This makes a HUGE difference. I don't care if it's a "band-aid", it works.

This is not real loud and is WAY more quiet than the 622 FAN when it's get's going.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

lujan said:


> Am I seeing double?:hurah: :hurah:


I guess Jim was not happy with his grammar on his first post so he tried again.
Not sure why he didn't just edit the first.
I'll give him an "F" for being redundant.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Huuuze said:


> What is the highest acceptable average temperature? In other words, how hot can it get before I should worry about the unit overheating?


In Electronic the cooler the better. IOWs if you can do something as simple as not putting it behind glass doors and that lowers the temperature then I'd do it.

The manufacturers of those cabinets with glass doors were thinking about looks only. Not how that will affect whatever is in there.

Any enclosed space will become hotter and hotter until a state of equilibrium between heat loss through the enclosure is equal to generated heat.

Think of it this way. A refrigerated trucks reefer may only drop the temp 2 degrees each air passage through the unit. This continues until it reaches the desired temperature. At that point the unit stops cooling until the thermostat calls for cooling again.

It works the same way for heating. The larger the air to be heated the slower it will heatup. Don't put you computer in a enclosed space either.


----------



## satkid12 (Sep 17, 2007)

I ordered a Middle-Atlantic COMP-COOL Component Cooler to keep my 722 from over heating in my cabinet:

http://www.middleatlantic.com/rackac/cooling/qcool.htm

Anyone know anything about this product? I hope it works!


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

I tried the cool mat etc on my 622 and the whole thing ticks me off so I ditched it - Dish should have designed the thing correctly in the first place. We shouldn't have to come up with fixes - It a poorly designed product. I have mine in a cabinet, but have it sitting on rubber furnture pads whic raise it about an inch - now it gets airflow undreneath.

I wonder if the new 722 is designed better - Did they solve the heat issue.

Since we all don't actually own these thing anymore(leasing from Dish - I paid a ninitial lease upgrade fee of $199 but no monthly fee) what happens if the thing breaks 2 years from now - Wouldn't Dish repalce it with something new, or would they try to charge me for the repair(At which point I would cancel my service ans walk).

This is the first receiver I don't actually own and not sure how it all works - knowing that this heat issue could cause problems down the road, I am curious how Dish would handle it. I currently have DHP but I get a credit back for the cost on my bill for some reason - If I had to pay for it I would probably go without it.


----------



## satkid12 (Sep 17, 2007)

Guitar1969 said:


> I wonder if the new 722 is designed better - Did they solve the heat issue.


I just got the 722 this week. Same poor design as the 622 from what I understand. I think the main flaw is the short legs underneath. I also have mine in a cabinet, but I am using four drink coasters to prop it up for more air flow underneath. Don't tell my wife where her drink coasters are.


----------



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a furnitech TV cabinet on order and realize there will be heating problem with my 622 in the enclosed cabinet - - especially since only the back is ventilated. However, I do not intend to install the dark glass on the doors though I have been thinking about putting black window screen on the doors instead of the glass. I still doubt this will be enough.

I am considering installing the Quiet-Cool fan http://www.middleatlantic.com/pdf/CAB-COOL_sellsheet_toprint.pdf in the back of the enclosure housing the 622 but don't like the $100 cost since it's basically a computer fan with a built in thermostat. Is there something similar for less available?

Thanks


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

satkid12 said:


> I ordered a Middle-Atlantic COMP-COOL Component Cooler to keep my 722 from over heating in my cabinet:
> 
> http://www.middleatlantic.com/rackac/cooling/qcool.htm
> 
> Anyone know anything about this product? I hope it works!


If the cabinet is closed with no air flow it won't help. It may delay overheating. However temperatures in a closed space will rise from the heat added by the 622/722.

Note from the page you linked: "COMP-COOL Component Cooler.... Optimized for components on open shelving"

Key word is Open shelving.. Unless you meant this one? CAB-COOL Cabinet Cooler NEW! further down the page.


----------



## satkid12 (Sep 17, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> If the cabinet is closed with no air flow it won't help. It may delay overheating. However temperatures in a closed space will rise from the heat added by the 622/722.
> 
> Note from the page you linked: "COMP-COOL Component Cooler.... Optimized for components on open shelving"
> 
> Key word is Open shelving.. Unless you meant this one? CAB-COOL Cabinet Cooler NEW! further down the page.


I realize that fan is designed for open shelving, but I am hoping that using it plus raising the 722 off the shelf more will be enough. The 722 legs are really short. It seems just raising it up some really helps keep it cool.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Raising the unit won't help if it is in an enclosed environment. If that is the case you need the cabinet cooler instead.


----------



## satkid12 (Sep 17, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> Raising the unit won't help if it is in an enclosed environment. If that is the case you need the cabinet cooler instead.


Well, the component cooler arrived today... I'lll try it out when I get home. The back of my cabinet has an opening, so hopefully it will be cool it enough with the front door closed. It's very frustrating. I really like the 722 alot. I just wish it ren cooler than the 622!


----------



## Huuuze (Sep 18, 2007)

Dish Network came by today to deliver my 622 and, to my surprise, I was informed that Dish wasn't even sending out the 622 units at this point and that I was receiving a 722 for the price of the 622. Needless to say, I was VERY happy.

What does this have to do with this thread? Granted I haven't looked at the instruction manual, but how do you check the temperature of the unit? For the life of me, I couldn't find the menu item.


----------



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

Huuuze said:


> Dish Network came by today to deliver my 622 and, to my surprise, I was informed that Dish wasn't even sending out the 622 units at this point and that I was receiving a 722 for the price of the 622. Needless to say, I was VERY happy.
> 
> What does this have to do with this thread? Granted I haven't looked at the instruction manual, but how do you check the temperature of the unit? For the life of me, I couldn't find the menu item.


Menu-6-3-counters-page down


----------



## satkid12 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huuuze said:


> Dish Network came by today to deliver my 622 and, to my surprise, I was informed that Dish wasn't even sending out the 622 units at this point and that I was receiving a 722 for the price of the 622. Needless to say, I was VERY happy.
> 
> What does this have to do with this thread? Granted I haven't looked at the instruction manual, but how do you check the temperature of the unit? For the life of me, I couldn't find the menu item.


I suggest you set in on top of a block of ice. Good luck!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

satkid12 said:


> Well, the component cooler arrived today... I'lll try it out when I get home. The back of my cabinet has an opening, so hopefully it will be cool it enough with the front door closed. It's very frustrating. I really like the 722 alot. I just wish it ren cooler than the 622!


for those of us with enquiring minds, did the component cooler help and if so what temperature drop did you see?

Thanks


----------



## satkid12 (Sep 17, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> for those of us with enquiring minds, did the component cooler help and if so what temperature drop did you see?
> 
> Thanks


I am sad to report that component cooler did not work. I had to install a rack fan in addition to the component cooler. My temps now are:
134 high
76 low
100 average

I think the 134 temp came before I installed my fans. The rack fan runs 24/7. The component cooler does not output enough air. Only about 8 cfm. Not nearly enough. The best thing to do is install the largest exhaust fan inside you're cabinet that you can find. You really need to blow the accumulating hot air out of the cabinet to keep you're DVR cool. It also helps to prop the DVR up off the shelf so that more air can get in from underneath.


----------



## Huuuze (Sep 18, 2007)

> I had to install a rack fan in addition to the component cooler.


Which rack fan did you purchase and how much did it cost?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Hate to say it, however more or less what I expected to happen.

Glad to hear you have it sorted now.

Cheers


----------



## buzzcut (Dec 12, 2006)

Huuuze said:


> Dish Network came by today to deliver my 622 and, to my surprise, I was informed that Dish wasn't even sending out the 622 units at this point and that I was receiving a 722 for the price of the 622. Needless to say, I was VERY happy.
> 
> What does this have to do with this thread? Granted I haven't looked at the instruction manual, but how do you check the temperature of the unit? For the life of me, I couldn't find the menu item.


Well, today is the 27th of Sept. I am set up for a 622 install the 28th (originally set up for the 18th---so I was told back on the 6th of Sept). Just for the heck of it, I called Dish on the 26th of Sept to find out the status of my 622 install. I asked if there would be any chance of getting a 722 instead of the 622 (since, for some reason, has taken so long to set up). I was told "no" by the CSR and he apologized for the inconvenience that has taken so long to receive my 622.

So, not sure about your info on the 622's---I am "suppose" to be getting mine tomorrow.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Most likely depends on your location. Where Huuuze is they most likely exhausted their supply of 622s and where you are they still have them.


----------



## satkid12 (Sep 17, 2007)

buzzcut said:


> Well, today is the 27th of Sept. I am set up for a 622 install the 28th (originally set up for the 18th---so I was told back on the 6th of Sept). Just for the heck of it, I called Dish on the 26th of Sept to find out the status of my 622 install. I asked if there would be any chance of getting a 722 instead of the 622 (since, for some reason, has taken so long to set up). I was told "no" by the CSR and he apologized for the inconvenience that has taken so long to receive my 622.
> 
> So, not sure about your info on the 622's---I am "suppose" to be getting mine tomorrow.


Don't accept a 622. Cancel and re-order if necessary to get the 722. You definately want to start out with the latest and greatest DVR offering. Dish will be rolling out VOD soon. The 622 will not support HD VOD only SD VOD. 722 will support HD VOD.


----------



## Huuuze (Sep 18, 2007)

buzzcut said:


> Well, today is the 27th of Sept. I am set up for a 622 install the 28th (originally set up for the 18th---so I was told back on the 6th of Sept). Just for the heck of it, I called Dish on the 26th of Sept to find out the status of my 622 install. I asked if there would be any chance of getting a 722 instead of the 622 (since, for some reason, has taken so long to set up). I was told "no" by the CSR and he apologized for the inconvenience that has taken so long to receive my 622.
> 
> So, not sure about your info on the 622's---I am "suppose" to be getting mine tomorrow.


What TBone said is accurate. Keep in mind that a 3rd party does the install at your home, not Dish Network. In other words, calling Dish Network won't likely result in any positive news. Its strictly limited to the supply on hand for the 3rd party installer.


----------



## ELawson (Sep 27, 2007)

I bought a 120vac PQfan only $50. Completely silent. I thought it was this thread but thanks to whoever recommended it. the site was hometheatercooling.com

ed


----------



## buzzcut (Dec 12, 2006)

just got my 622 on Sept 28th.

temp shows:

high 136°
low 32° (huh?) used to show around 76°
ave 111°

the 622 unit sits out in the open on a wooden credenza. it sits on the lower shelf, nearest the floor (about 3 inches from floor). i made 4 little styrofoam "blocks" to put under each "leg", so, the unit sits about 2 to 2 1/2 inches high on the shelf (as to get a little more circulation under the unit).


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Laptop coolers are a bandaid at best for the 622/722.
> 
> Proper airflow would be from right to left through the unit.
> 
> The motherboard blocks most airflow upward through the 622, limiting the effectiveness of laptop coolers.


I have a "small" 10" box fan (non-vortex...really need one of those) sitting on the left side of my A/V unit stack that blows air into the units...so I'm blowing air left to right, persay.

Keeps the units cool to the touch on their cases at least. Not sure what's it like inside.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> I have a "small" 10" box fan (non-vortex...really need one of those) sitting on the left side of my A/V unit stack that blows air into the units...so I'm blowing air left to right, persay.
> 
> Keeps the units cool to the touch on their cases at least. Not sure what's it like inside.


When you say left to right are you looking at it from the front? If so your basically working against the fan in the DVR that is pulling in air from the right and blowing it out the left. The way I've got my fans setup is I have one in the back right corner angled so it blows air across the entire unit and then another in the back left blowing towards the front to move the hot air away from the 722s.


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's something to address the problem:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300162198074&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=020

Also:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300163174442&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=020


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

This would be just about perfect 

http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/CF-224/220100/SMALL_12VDC_HI-SPEED_FAN_ASSEMBLY_.html










Reviews say they are loud but maybe they'd not be as bad at 6v.


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> This would be just about perfect
> 
> Reviews say they are loud but maybe they'd not be as bad at 6v.


I doubt if you could do much to quiet down 8 40mm fans!


----------



## buzzcut (Dec 12, 2006)

i have a 622 that was installed Sept 28th. i am wondering just how accurate my temp "monitor" is. my low temp shows 32° (usually showed 76°), high shows 136° (consistently)---but, my average temp seems to creep up. it has slowly gone from 109° to 118°.

i know practically nothing about the internal "organs" of these boxes, so, just wondering if someone could pass along any info on just when should a person be concerned with the hdd temps?

btw, as previously posted, my box sits out in the open---have the legs sitting on some styrofoam "blocks" that raise the unit approx. a couple of inches off the bottom of the shelf. also, it is not near any other "heat" producing elements---well, except a couple of feet from the lcd hdtv.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

If you have it out in the open and raised up I wouldn't worry about it. 118 as an average should be fine.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

satkid12 said:


> Don't accept a 622. Cancel and re-order if necessary to get the 722. You definately want to start out with the latest and greatest DVR offering. Dish will be rolling out VOD soon. The 622 will not support HD VOD only SD VOD. 722 will support HD VOD.


Why would you say that? By VOD I assume you mean internet download? The networking is the same, the software can be made to do it for both. Assuming you have enough free space on your drive I can't imagine any reason for it NOT to work (other than people not wanting to pay $5 to watch a movie.)


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> This would be just about perfect
> 
> http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/CF-224/220100/SMALL_12VDC_HI-SPEED_FAN_ASSEMBLY_.html
> 
> ...


If they are anything like the ones I saw then forget about it.

Those sounded like a jet taking off until the computer posted, then they dropped down somewhat but even with the case closed up it was loud. Each on of those in the Asus rack mount Case were double fans so that four of them had eight fans running. They are small and move lots of air and that makes them noisy.

They never got real quiet even at their slowest speed.

Be warned not to buy where you can't send them back.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

koralis said:


> Why would you say that? By VOD I assume you mean internet download? The networking is the same, the software can be made to do it for both. Assuming you have enough free space on your drive I can't imagine any reason for it NOT to work (other than people not wanting to pay $5 to watch a movie.)


No the software can not be made to do both. The 622 is not a computer. It does not do software decoding. It can only decode video types that the hardware decoder chip supports and as was reported the HD VOD function in that chip turned out to be buggy.

Bottom line it could download the HD VOD, Display it is a different thing. So since playback would be problematic you won't be allowed to download HD VOD.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

TBoneit said:


> No the software can not be made to do both. The 622 is not a computer. It does not do software decoding. It can only decode video types that the hardware decoder chip supports and as was reported the HD VOD function in that chip turned out to be buggy.
> 
> Bottom line it could download the HD VOD, Display it is a different thing. So since playback would be problematic you won't be allowed to download HD VOD.


I'm curious as to why they don't simply use the same MPEG4 stream that works? Why a completely different format?

*shrug*

Ok, they've just guarenteed that I'll never use it rather than rarely use it... i'm not going to pay for an upgrade to hardware for something that is overpriced to begin with. Unless they do a free swap for a huge chunk of their customer base it's not a feature that's going to matter to retaining customers or as a revenue stream.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The MPEG4 decoder that decodes the satellite stream is a completely different chip than the chip that decodes the internet stream.

Further the VC1 chip in the 622 is faulty and had to be replaced with an improved (corrected) version in the 722.

The data stream for satellite is totally different from the data stream through the internet and totally incompatible, from what I understand.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> The MPEG4 decoder that decodes the satellite stream is a completely different chip than the chip that decodes the internet stream.


Ah, but that's BY CHOICE. They could have served the exact same stream. Data is data... the same chip should be able to decode an MPEG4 stream whether it comes off a satellite, a hard drive, or the internet.

They chose to use a different format for some strange reason. I'm asking the question "why?" Because they're conforming to some outside specification that is already in place? If the MPEG4 stream is sufficiently copy protected to send over satellite links I'd imagine it's sufficiently protected to transfer over the internet.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Who says that the MPEG4 stream is copy protected enough for the internet? Anything on the internet is open to being sniffed as it passes through many waystations on its way to you. My guess is that VC1 has stronger encryption possibilities. It could also have more flexibility (?).

Another possibility could be that the 622 is not set up to feed internet feeds to the mpeg4 decoder?

Or VC1 could just plain be a better streaming codec. I'm just throwing out ideas and could be wrong on all of them.

Most likely to me is that they couldn't use MPEG4 Until we get a more secure setup. AKA another card swap that also stops the pirates using hacked FTA boxes from avoiding paying for a subscription. If the MPEG4 stream was totally secure Charlie wouldn't be pressuring dealers to stop selling both FTA and Dishnetwork.


----------



## jwjensen356 (Apr 11, 2006)

Mine is a newly installed 722 and I fitted tiny 'muffin' fans (45 mm?) to both sides. On the right side towards the front where the grills are located and on the left side towards the rear. Both are 'glued' on with clear silicone silastic goop. Both are running off a wall wart with variable voltage. I have them running at about 6V (keeps them quiet). They are blowing air inwards. 

I have been using the same ball-bearing fans for many years, through an old generation SD receiver, through a 211 for the last 1 1/2 years, and now with the 722. The receiver is sitting in a cabinet with a glass front door. I checked the HDD temperature. The average temperature is at 114 F.

John


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

I believe the fan on the left needs to be blowing out.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Tulsa1 said:


> I believe the fan on the left needs to be blowing out.


I am thinking the bottom fan pulls in, so I would venture a guess by forcing air in through the other 2 sides,... he is making it worse by trapping the hot air in, thus creating a convection oven inside the DVR. From what I can see, my opinion is that if one were to add fans, the sides should both draw hot air out of the unit.

Personally, I think Dish should use the same top cover for the ViP722 as they do on the ViP222. The top panel is slotted to allow for extra cooling.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> I am thinking the bottom fan pulls in, so I would venture a guess by forcing air in through the other 2 sides,... he is making it worse by trapping the hot air in, thus creating a convection oven inside the DVR. From what I can see, my opinion is that if one were to add fans, the sides should both draw hot air out of the unit.
> 
> Personally, I think Dish should use the same top cover for the ViP722 as they do on the ViP222. The top panel is slotted to allow for extra cooling.


I agree^^^^


----------



## jwjensen356 (Apr 11, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> I am thinking the bottom fan pulls in, so I would venture a guess by forcing air in through the other 2 sides,... he is making it worse by trapping the hot air in, thus creating a convection oven inside the DVR. From what I can see, my opinion is that if one were to add fans, the sides should both draw hot air out of the unit.
> Personally, I think Dish should use the same top cover for the ViP722 as they do on the ViP222. The top panel is slotted to allow for extra cooling.


**********************

I'm going to double-check that tonight. I think there is a polarity reversal switch on the wall wart.

John


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Natural air flow for the unit (with the internal fan only) is right to left.

BTY, the internal fan only operates at boot, I have never seen any evidence of it working any other time and I hope my unit stays cool enough that it is not necessary for it to be triggered by whatever will trigger it. The internal fan pulls air in the right front and blows it across the HDD.

HDD is in the front center and the power supply is on the left side.

Placing a low noise fan to pull air out the left side dropped my HDD temps 20 degrees.


----------



## jwjensen356 (Apr 11, 2006)

jwjensen356 said:


> Mine is a newly installed 722 and I fitted tiny 'muffin' fans (45 mm?) to both sides. On the right side towards the front where the grills are located and on the left side towards the rear. Both are 'glued' on with clear silicone silastic goop. Both are running off a wall wart with variable voltage. I have them running at about 6V (keeps them quiet). They are blowing air inwards.
> 
> I have been using the same ball-bearing fans for many years, through an old generation SD receiver, through a 211 for the last 1 1/2 years, and now with the 722. The receiver is sitting in a cabinet with a glass front door. I checked the HDD temperature. The average temperature is at 114 F.
> 
> John


I have to correct myself regarding the fan direction. They are not blowing inward, but outward, exhausting the heat. With them operating at 6v I really could not tell which way they were blowing so I cranked up the voltage to the full 12V and the direction became obvious. The fan air on the right side seems mildly warm and the fan air on the left (the power supply side) is very obviously warm.


----------



## logicalnoise (Mar 23, 2007)

I just got a replacement 622. My old one resolved to constant restarts and was in a cabinet with a open front. It worked for about a year or so. This new one is giving me overheating warnings After the first warning I unplugged the machine and moved to the very top of my entertainment center nothing within a foot of it. After about 2 hours I got the overheating warning again. I unplugged it again and am going to leave it alone till tomorrow night. If I get the error again I'm calling dish. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------

